# Want a free Piranha-Fury decal?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will pick 3 winners and send them some decals on us!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, i want a free decal!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

*cough* *cough*


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

And by what criteria are the winners picked 
what do you call a dog with no back legs and metal balls 
SPARKY!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hell, yeah, I want one!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Free, did you say Free?????

I am game for a P-Fury Decal!!!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

hell yes, i want a free bumper sticker


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The more times we post in here, does that count as more entries?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I want one!!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would def want one to put on my piran... I mean... "non carnivorous fish tank" at college!!


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

Put me in the contest for one...........I think it would be cool for the "newbie" to get one, lol.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, if it's free... sure, count me in!


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

I WANT ONE


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

chrisallen said:


> Put me in the contest for one...........I think it would be cool for the "newbie" to get one, lol.


A MOD should get one for time served!!!

Pick me, Pick me!


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

kove32 said:


> I would def want one to put on my piran... I mean... "non carnivorous fish tank" at college!!


Hah, I just found out that I'm not allowed to have an aquarium in my apartment, so I added a willow branch to each of my three running tanks and now I have 3 Aquaponic willow tree vases 

Put me in the drawing too, please!


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hell yeah. Free decal sounds awesome


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

I think it should go to whoever has the biggest tires on their truck


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Woooooooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!







Free decals! Free decals!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Free is always good ~


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sign me up!


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

cause ive got the golden ticket. ME ME ME ME ME!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

How do you enter? I'd like one very much.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Beam me up Xenon


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Hell yeah...would definately love a piranha-fury decal to display proudly...


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I would rather have a million bucks!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

free is good!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

me want, me want.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Blah Blah Blah, Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Hater


----------



## marmot (Oct 26, 2007)

Even if I cannot win one, I'll buy one!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

<----- That guy wants one!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

i,m in


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I like free stuff, especially decals and stickers


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess I would like to make my odds greater than 0.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I love piranhas and Piranha-Fury is the best site ever!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i'd like to get in on this


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

count me in!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## blue23 (Jan 2, 2007)

yes please


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Something free?
I guess it could actually happen. Sign everyone up.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey xenon mang, hook me up with the freebie decal, display that stuff loud and proud on my piranha habitat.
Everyones just like Mee too mee too lol

The glocks pop, bringing my hearts rate to a race, slowly stops......

a lil haiku for you xenon that some gangsta poetry for ya, gotta be worth something

hey did i tell the one about the dude giving away the free stickers, he could do pushups with no hands, DAMN Mike stay away from my ladies ha ha ha


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

(does this worth some points??)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i like stickers!
sign me up!


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

what can we do to improve our odds?? i promise i won't tell anyone!









pick me!! pretty please....


----------



## jdmx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm ready to represent!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Can I have one?


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

*ME ME ME~! PICK ME!! ME!! * first!


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Over here ! Over here !


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I officially want in this!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm in.
E


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Any left... I would like one!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd love to have some for my tanks !!!


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

Sweet, a piranha fury decal would look good on my tank. Hope they pick me.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Xenon - any idea when you will decide the three?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Free is the best! Im in!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Please


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i would like a P-Fury free decal because i promote world peace by keeping piranahas which get fed people who have commited crimes across the world.................thank you for your time


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

DID ANYONE WIN IT?? IF NOT.. PICK ME ME ME!  thank you


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

Free Decal for me please


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

so.... did you decide who wins it? cuz, we are a bit anxious here...
is it going to happen soon, or will it be given away as x-mas presents??

o, yeah, almost forgot: *PICK ME!!*


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/posts


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I will use it in one of my wedding photos in 2 weeks and post it here!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

picking the winner now.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The winners by random selection are:

Dr Giggles
CorGrav420
dezboy

Please write me a PM with your address to claim your prize within the next 24 hours. If I do not receive a PM I will give it to someone else


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

PM Sent


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

PM not sent.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ChilDawg said:


> PM not sent.


they will be for sale later today in the store. These are also leftovers ive had for like a year.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for the free decal! Congrats to dezboy and Dr. Giggles as well.

Piranha Fury Rules! Best site on the net.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

PM SENT................awesome...................................


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

WAITING......../taps toe

lol just kidding, but are they on the way?


----------

